# Mainboard , Anschlüsse ?!



## RicRom (26. Mai 2003)

Moin, Hab mir vor einiger Zeit ein Dualsystem zusammengebastelt. 
Als Mainboard benutz ich ein Elitegroup D6VAA. Soweit sogut klappt ja auch alles aber ich muss irgendwo was falsch verbunden haben. 
Die Leds auf meiner Tastatur bleiben immer an auch wenn der PC aus ist. Das ist so seitdem ich unten an so anschlüssen rumprobiert hat. (Voher war dasmit den leds nicht aber da ging kein Restart). Nun geht der restart aber die Leds bleiben auch nach ausschalten des PC`s an.

Am Mainboard sind so kleine Stecker die hab ich folgendermaßen verbunden.

Erste reihe sind die vorhanden Steckplätze
Zweite die welche ich verbunden hab und was auf den Stecker draufsteht.

*Pwr Led  / Slp Sw / Green Led / Reset    / Speaker / Hdd Led / Pwr On*
*Pwr Led/ ////// / //////// /Rst-Slp SW/ Speaker / Hdd Led / Pwr SW*

///... heisst auf dem Steckplatz nichts angeschlossen

Also irgendwas muss daran nicht stimmen nur ich weiss nicht was.
Vielleicht kann mir da ja einer helfen. Sry für die ungenauen bezeichnungen aber da ich nicht weiss wie die dinger heissen nenn ich sie einfach Stecker und Steckplätze 

Gruß Rick


----------



## RicRom (27. Mai 2003)

Keiner nen Plan davon  ?

Gruß Rick


----------



## Robert Martinu (27. Mai 2003)

Hast du unter Umständen die Funktion zum Aufwecken des Rechners im Bios aktiviert?


----------



## RicRom (27. Mai 2003)

Ich werd mal nachgucken. Wenn ichs find


----------



## RicRom (27. Mai 2003)

Ja war aktiviert. habs aus gemacht jetzt bootet der PC wenigstens nichtmehr wenn ich ausversehn auf die Tastatur komm. Die LED ist aber immer noch an. Woran kann das liegen ? 

Gruß Rick


----------



## RicRom (2. Juni 2003)

Weiss da wirklich keiner woran das liegen kann ?


----------

